# Breedlove Steampunk



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hhmmm, interesting for sure

View attachment 4251


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

here is a link to a steampunk style builder
http://www.tonycochranguitars.com/

cheers
ets


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

cbg1 said:


> here is a link to a steampunk style builder
> http://www.tonycochranguitars.com/


Interesting. When guitars like that need a setup, do you call a guitar tech or a gas fitter?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

cbg1 said:


> here is a link to a steampunk style builder
> http://www.tonycochranguitars.com/
> 
> cheers
> ets


Not my thing, but very cool!


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

Must be an acoustic guitar aimed at metal players. Pointy acoustics to match their pointy electrics! :banana:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Not for me, boy that thing is just ugly.nuff said.ship


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Very different to the point of being ugly in my eyes.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

I smiled when I got a close-up look at the neck inlay.

 
Click to see it in context.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> hhmmm, interesting for sure
> 
> View attachment 4251


This reminds me of when the Gibson Barney Kessel arch top first came out in the early 1960's similar look double cutaway burst colour. It was universally panned by musicians and critics alike but it was one fantastic guitar to play and had great sound so I don't know if this one will stay around or not. I just hope is plays as well as the Kessel then some people might change their mind. Does it have to be beautiful to be good?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> hhmmm, interesting for sure
> 
> View attachment 4251


I like it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

need an amp.


----------

